# any help?!



## sabresfan08 (May 3, 2012)

so i just tried to install a gs4 launcher and it completely messed up phone. it keeps getting stuck at the "starting apps" screen. if i wipe cache and data it will go through the set up screens then when i press the home button it either goes to a black screen or restarts all over. can anyone help me with this? i really dont want to lose my data


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you have recovery? I had the same problem, but i just restored to my backup

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

